# 2002 sentra GXE radio?



## clue818 (Dec 27, 2004)

hi, i'm new to this forum but i was just had a quick question. i have a 2002 sentra GXE with everything stock on it so far and was wondering if the stock cd player is also compatible with mp3 format. if someone could let me know i would greatly appreciate it. Thanks A LoT


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

no its not...


----------

